
Show HN: DaysUntilNextHoliday - leonagano
https://daysuntilnextholiday.carrd.co/
======
leonagano
Inspired by @AndreyAzimov launch of ProgressBar, I decided to use a feature
from my service
([https://stretchyourannualleave.com](https://stretchyourannualleave.com)) and
transform into a Mac app.

DaysUntilNextHoliday
([https://daysuntilnextholiday.carrd.co/](https://daysuntilnextholiday.carrd.co/))
shows a countdown to the next public holiday on the Mac Menu Bar. Just select
the country you’d like to see and there you go.

What are your thoughts about it?

